# Weed eater /brush cutter muffler mod



## JeffreyZirkle (May 7, 2017)

So I am planning to buy a brush cutter for up keep on some hunting lease i have. Mainly clearing a few roads of briars and shooting lanes. 
So I got to thinking, instead of spending 500.00 on a Stihl 131, could a guy get away with a 91 and do a muffler mod on it and pull the same power as the 131. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (May 7, 2017)

Don't think so
Do a MM to the 131 and rip it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Timber (May 7, 2017)

Too bad you're not closer, I have a 91 that'd be fun to try it on.


----------



## beastmaster (May 14, 2017)

Just like a car, go big and mod from there.


----------



## duckman (May 14, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> Just like a car, go big and mod from there.


not sure. but the gears in the head might not handle the extra power


----------



## Jim Timber (May 14, 2017)

I misremembered, mine's a fs81, not 91 - only 22.5cc's and it's up for sale.  My Echo would eat this thing alive.


----------



## JeffreyZirkle (May 14, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> I misremembered, mine's a fs81, not 91 - only 22.5cc's and it's up for sale.  My Echo would eat this thing alive.


How much ?

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Timber (May 15, 2017)

Sold it for $200 with new blade, tuned up, and new filters. One owner, non-commercial use.

Money's going towards my Echo 355t.


----------



## flushcut (Jun 10, 2017)

If you are clearing shooting lanes might I suggest saving up for some type of brush mower. If you get a brush cutter/clearing saw you still have to deal with the brush whereas a mower it's mulch. 
I have a Husqy 345rx that I have slashed and burned/chipped many acres over the years. I went with that model because it can run any head configuration: bump head weed whip, fixed string whip, brush blade, or a saw blade for bigger trees. Largest I have felled with it was around 10" at the ground.


----------



## Jakers (Jul 30, 2017)

The muffler on the 130-131's is not easily modded. I own 3 of them on different setups and they all work great as is. I modified the carbs to be adjustable and then pulled the mufflers to "mod" them and decided that it was too much work to be worth it


----------

